# Apartment cat wants to explore hallway



## CatMomNY (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My cat Humbert is an adventurer, and he wants his next big conquest to be the hallway outside my apartment. He bolts for the door when anyone leaves, comes in or just opens the door. He's so quick and I worry about the big heavy door closing on him, so he's snuck by me a few times. Once he's in the hallway, he just wanders around sniffing, and eventually meanders back to me and comes inside on his own. 

My problem is that in the morning when I'm rushing to work, I don't have time to indulge his hallway walks and it would be great to keep him from bolting through the door every time it opens. 

Anyone have tips for training?

Background: He's about 6-7 and I rescued him in late August so I'm still trying to teach certain "house rules".


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

You could try making a lot of noise when he's out in the hall (like getting a can/jar full of pennies and shaking it) to create an aversion to the hall. Does he wear a bell? You could put one on him so you hear him and no where he is before you open the door.


----------



## CatMomNY (Sep 19, 2013)

The coin thing sounds like something to try. Not sure how he feels about sudden loud noises so that might work. 

He does have a collar that makes noise, but he follows me to the door and sits right in front of it so there's never a question about where he is!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am not sure about the coins when he is in the hall if there is any other place for him to run out - he might flee for it. I was telling my daughter how hard it is to keep the cat from escaping and she said just block her with her leg. Well the cat can go under or over the leg! How about putting down some treats the furthest away from the door and be all ready to leave and just run out! Obviously my cats train me.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I would try shaking the can of coins before opening the door, rather than doing it when he's in the hall. If he's already outside of your apartment, he might bolt when he hears the noise. Keep the coins by the door and shake before you open it.


----------



## CatMomNY (Sep 19, 2013)

Sorry if I wasn't clear - that would be my intention, to shake them as he's at the door getting ready for the great escape. 

Someone told me spray bottle training could work also but I don't want him to associate me with getting sprayed with water!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah, sorry, I didn't mean to shake it when he's out there, that might scare him and make him take off running. Maybe if you had the can with you while he's inside, open the door, then shake the can to scare him, so he's not tempted to come out, and the reverse when you're leaving. I've never tried the spray bottle, I've always heard mixed reviews. The pennies in the can worked well for me for one of my cats (because he really does not like loud noises).


----------



## rayrhonda (Jul 31, 2012)

Maybe throw a treat in the opposite direction when you go to open the door. When returning, I lightly kick the door before I come in to make sure the kitties scurry away before I open it.


----------



## CatMomNY (Sep 19, 2013)

I've tried the treat or toy throwing and it worked decently until this morning when he figured me out - he grabbed the treat and did a flying leap out the door (prompting this post!). He's also not very deterred by noise- he sits next to the running vacuum like it's no big deal. I don't mean to shoot down your suggestions, sorry!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

What about putting aluminum foil down on the floor by the door? My Mom used to do that on the dining room table to keep the cats off. That could get annoying having to leave it on the floor though.  And my cats don't seem deterred by foil at all!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Try a can of compressed air - works wonderfully with my sneaky, door-dashing cats. And they still love/like/tolerate me afterwards.


----------

